# What's the simplest way to download 6.3e w/out phone line to a zippered HR10-250?



## f13dfx (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't remember all the Linux commands anymore, but I need to download the 6.3e somehow without using a phone line. Hopefully I can use my cable fast-interest connection OR download it via satellite.

I know how to boot up my PC with a Knoppix 5.0 boot cd and I know how to get a bash prompt.

What are the basic commands to enable my Zippered HR10-250 to somehow download the 6.3e software.

BTW, I don't care if my hacks get wiped out. I just purchased an HR20-100s and am just using this Tivo in my den. But I definitely need a FASTER menu and guide.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## thundermustard (Jul 22, 2004)

What if you buy the 6.3e Instantcake image. Can you get it on a hacked drive and not loose your shows?


----------



## katiebear00 (Dec 27, 2005)

thundermustard said:


> What if you buy the 6.3e Instantcake image. Can you get it on a hacked drive and not loose your shows?


No. However if you use the Slicer to do your upgrade, it will automatically download the slices for the software you're upgrading to. Just use the -d option when you run the Slicer, and if they're available, it will download them over your internet connection. I don't think DVRupgrade has the 6.3e slices on their server yet, but when they do, you're upgrade should be pretty painless.


----------



## thundermustard (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope, that doesn't work.
./slicer -d

The Slicer - Version 1.4

WARNING!! We are about to install -d software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and dvrplayground.com that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda4
Your kernel partition is hda3
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda7
Your alternate kernel partition is hda6

grep: invalid option -- d
Usage: grep [OPTION]... PATTERN [FILE]...
Try `grep --help' for more information.
error writing "stdout": broken pipe
There are no -d slices on your Tivo, exiting...
HDTiVO-TiVo#


----------



## f13dfx (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi. I would just like to bring the focus back to my question. I still have not received a clear cut recommendation as to how to do the upgrade, bearing in mind that I can telnet into my Tivo, but I do not want to connect to a phone line.

Thank you!


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

You need slicer version 1.9, which you can re-download for free from DVRupgrad.com. And you append the "-d" at the end of the command:

```
./slicer software_version_number -d
```
You can also make daily calls over the internet connection. Completely remove (or comment out) fakecall.tcl from your rc.sysinit.author file and then follow the instruction on this page:
http://www.dvrpedia.com/Enable_Daily_Call_over_Network_for_Series_1_and_DirecTV_Series_2_TiVos


----------



## f13dfx (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for your informative reply. Had a few questions:

1. Cannot seem to find the link for the free download of Slicer version 1.9.
2. Which version of 6.3 should I download? Do I have a choice?
3. If I remove fakecall.tcl from my rc.sysinit.author file to enable downloading of the 6.3 software, can I later restore it by just doing the reverse?



Carlton Bale said:


> You need slicer version 1.9, which you can re-download for free from DVRupgrad.com. And you append the "-d" at the end of the command:
> 
> ```
> ./slicer software_version_number -d
> ...


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

The "free" download link is provided to those who have purchased the slicer. Log-on to your account on DVRupgrade.com and download the latest version. If you don't want to pay the $20, then don't use the slicer. You can do a manual software update by following the instructions on this page: http://www.dvrpedia.com/Perform_a_Manual_Software_Upgrade

Yes, you can go back and re-enable fakecall.tcl with no problems.

You should download the latest slices available. Start with version E and work backwards if E is not available. If you're not using slicer, just disable fakecall.tcl and the slices should magically appear overnight. You can then perform the manual upgrade.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Carlton Bale said:


> You need slicer version 1.9, which you can re-download for free from DVRupgrad.com. And you append the "-d" at the end of the command:
> 
> ```
> ./slicer software_version_number -d
> ...


The -d download feature has been available since version 1.2 of the Slicer. It failed because the software version was not included as an argument when themustard ran the slicer.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe that after 90 days you can't download free updates anymore.


Carlton Bale said:


> The "free" download link is provided to those who have purchased the slicer. Log-on to your account on DVRupgrade.com and download the latest version. If you don't want to pay the $20, then don't use the slicer. You can do a manual software update by following the instructions on this page: http://www.dvrpedia.com/Perform_a_Manual_Software_Upgrade
> 
> Yes, you can go back and re-enable fakecall.tcl with no problems.
> 
> You should download the latest slices available. Start with version E and work backwards if E is not available. If you're not using slicer, just disable fakecall.tcl and the slices should magically appear overnight. You can then perform the manual upgrade.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Russ,

I tried the slicer version 1.7 with the -d option and I get the following:

HR10.150-bash# ./slicer 6.3e-01-2-357 -d

The Slicer - Version 1.7

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3e-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and dvrplayground.com that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

./slicer: /var/packages/update1: Permission denied
You currently have 96 MB of available space on your var partition,
which is enough free space to unpack slices, proceeding...
Downloading files to your TiVo. This will take a several minutes...
Download successful!

Unpacking archive. This will take a few minutes...
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Archive unpacked successfully!
chmod: /var/packages/dbload: No such file or directory

Unpacking slices...
Unpacking /var/packages/*.gz.../var/packages/*.gz: No such file or directory

Success!

Loading slices. This will take a few minutes:
GZ files..
Loopsets..
swsystem..
utils..

Failed to load slices! You may try to run this script
again, or you can wait for your software download from TiVo
through your satellite, and then run this script again.
Exiting...
HR10.150-bash# ./slicer 6.3e-01-2-357 -d

The Slicer - Version 1.7

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3e-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and dvrplayground.com that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

./slicer: /var/packages/update1: Permission denied
You currently have 96 MB of available space on your var partition,
which is enough free space to unpack slices, proceeding...
Downloading files to your TiVo. This will take a several minutes...
Download successful!

Unpacking archive. This will take a few minutes...
gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
tar: Child returned status 1
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

Archive unpacked successfully!
chmod: /var/packages/dbload: No such file or directory

Unpacking slices...
Unpacking /var/packages/*.gz.../var/packages/*.gz: No such file or directory

Success!

Loading slices. This will take a few minutes:
GZ files..
Loopsets..
swsystem..
utils..

Failed to load slices! You may try to run this script
again, or you can wait for your software download from TiVo
through your satellite, and then run this script again.
Exiting...
HR10.150-bash#

Any thoughts?
thanks,
BigBearf


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

BigBearf said:


> Russ,
> 
> I tried the slicer version 1.7 with the -d option and I get the following:
> 
> ...


It's failing because DVRupgrade does not yet have the 6.3e slices on their server yet.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

rbautch said:


> It's failing because DVRupgrade does not yet have the 6.3e slices on their server yet.


This is true. If anyone has the slices, we can host them so that the -d option will work for you, but until we get them, you must have the slices in your SwSystem for The Slicer to work.


----------



## AllYourBase (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the 6.3e slices, I don't understand why you don't have them yet.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

AllYourBase said:


> I have the 6.3e slices, I don't understand why you don't have them yet.


On your box or on your pc? It's quite a different story to grab the slices for the tivo shoves them into mfs, and then decrypt the swsystem slice before your key is deleted.


----------



## AllYourBase (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the decrypted swsystem slices.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

AllYourBase said:


> I have the decrypted swsystem slices.


That's great to hear. Where did you get them? If you'd like, I can put them on the server where they can be accessed by users of the Slicer with the -d option.


----------



## AllYourBase (Oct 24, 2007)

I got them from TiVo. Is the site you would host the slices upon known and accessible to all? Or just those who have paid for your Slicer product?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

AllYourBase said:


> I got them from TiVo. Is the site you would host the slices upon known and accessible to all? Or just those who have paid for your Slicer product?


Currently, the slices used for 'slicer updates' are in a publicly accessible location. (ie, if you know the specific URL to use, they can easily be grabbed); I have no problem hosting them for general usage as long as our URL is used, not just the IP address.


----------



## AllYourBase (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds reasonable. PM with an email address and we can continue this discussion.


----------



## SethC (Mar 31, 2005)

So are these 6.3e slice available now with the -d option? I really need to fix these random reboots

If they are I should be able to hack my unhacked hr10-250 buy the slicer and upgrade software and keep all my recordings correct?.......I really dont want to lose my recordings I have 1tb of storage which more than half of it being HD movies that I like to randomly watch.



tivoupgrade said:


> Currently, the slices used for 'slicer updates' are in a publicly accessible location. (ie, if you know the specific URL to use, they can easily be grabbed); I have no problem hosting them for general usage as long as our URL is used, not just the IP address.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Thanks AllYourBase.

As alluded to earlier... slice set for the HR10-250 is now available at:

6.3e-0.slices.tgz

And if you run the slicer on your 6.3d / PTVnet system exactly like this:


```
./slicer 6.3e-01-2-357 -d
```
Everything should just work (give it plenty of time to load the slices and loopsets, it took almost an hour after they were downloaded to work).

If you want to do things manually, or have a problem with the above method, you can also use this script (currently untested):


6.3e-get_and_load_slices

which is designed to do essentially the same thing as the -d option is designed to do. One easy way to run the script would be to telnet into your TiVo and type the following:


```
wget -O /var/packages/get6.3e http://www.dvrupgrade.com/software/update_tool/6.3e-get_and_load_slices
```
followed by:


```
cd /var/packages
sh ./get6.3e
```
I'm sure there are a hundred other ways to accomplish the same thing.

Cheers,
Lou

PS I've done limited testing with this. My first test was building a "from scratch" disk using PTVnet 6.3X and InstantCake; installed slicer 1.9 via ftp and ran it. The first time I ran it, I got "ps" errors, however the second time I ran it, it worked fine. The Slicer was modified some time ago to download a different version of PS
 automatically.

Seems to work, but if it doesn't, you may need to manually install it in /var. In any case, it took about an hour, from start to finish, but it all worked fine (probably would have gone a lot faster if the unit hadn't been processing guide data from the satellite at the same time).


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

I get an error stating that I don't have enough space. Are there some obvious things I can purge to free up the space needed?

thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

NytOwl666 said:


> I get an error stating that I don't have enough space. Are there some obvious things I can purge to free up the space needed?


/var/logs would be a good start.


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Here's the output of a _du -sk_ and a _df_ from a new system... see if you've got a bunch of junk somewhere obvious...


```
bash-2.02# !!                                                                                                                                   
du -sk ./*
1903    ./bin
4       ./dev
1       ./dist
263     ./etc
1       ./etccombo
924     ./gotomydvr_untested
5       ./hacks
178     ./init
1       ./initrd
1       ./install
5740    ./lib
12      ./lost+found
2       ./mnt
33      ./opt
3629    ./platform
du: ./proc/7167/fd/4: No such file or directory
4015    ./proc
9808    ./ptvupgrade
1346    ./sbin
1       ./test.conf
0       ./tmp
34551   ./tvbin
4778    ./tvlib
30262   ./var
bash-2.02# df
Filesystem         1024-blocks  Used Available Capacity Mounted on
/dev/hda7             126911   63191    57167     53%   /
/dev/hda9             126911   30262    90096     25%   /var
```


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

Is it safe to just rm /var/log/*


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is what I got

slicer 6.3e-01-2-357 -d

The Slicer - Version 1.7

WARNING!! We are about to install 6.3e-01-2-357 software on your TiVo
Once you start this process, there is no way to restore your
previous software version without re-imaging. Before you begin,
we suggest you make a backup image of your hard drive, and read
the forums at www.tivocommunity.com and dvrplayground.com that
pertain to The Slicer.

Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:
Great! Here we go...

Your root filesystem partition is hda7
Your kernel partition is hda6
Your alternate root filesystem partition is hda4
Your alternate kernel partition is hda3

slicer: /var/packages/update1: Permission denied
You currently have 95 MB of available space on your var partition,
which is enough free space to unpack slices, proceeding...
Downloading files to your TiVo. This will take a several minutes...
....
Download successful!

Archive unpacked successfully!

Unpacking slices...
Unpacking /var/packages/GZcore-105664607-2.slice.gz..........
Success!
Unpacking /var/packages/GZhpk-Series2-105664885-2.slice.gz...
Success!
Unpacking /var/packages/GZkernel-Series2-105664862-2.slice.gz...
Success!
Unpacking /var/packages/swsystem-105665701-2.slice.gz....
Success!
Unpacking /var/packages/utils-105664588-2.slice.gz...
Success!

Loading slices. This will take a few minutes:
GZ files........................
Loopsets....
swsystem...............................................................................................................................
utils....

Software slices are correctly loaded and ready to install.
Hit <enter> to continue, or <cntrl-c> to exit:

Checking your system for required utilities...
find is present
wget is present
tar is present
sed is present
cut is present
All required binaries are present. Proceeding...

Editing installSw.itcl

Installing new software. This will take several minutes...
child process exited abnormally
while executing
"exec /var/utils/updateroot /dev/hda /install /var/packages $name >&@ stdout"
invoked from within
"if [catch { set fIsActive [CheckActive $db $name] } res] {
putlog "No software found in db for \"$name\", $res"
} else {
if { $eme..."
(procedure "InstallSoftware" line 7)
invoked from within
"InstallSoftware $db $name"
(file "./installSw.itcl" line 119)

installSw.itcl failed to set up your new partitions. Please
run /tvbin/installSw.itcl manually to pinpoint the error.
Also check to see if installSw.itcl was edited properly.
Since your bootpage was not flipped, you will not lose your
existing hacks if you reboot, and The Slicer may safely be
run again. Exiting now...
HR10.150-bash#

How do I get the newest version of slicer? and is this the problem?
BigBearf


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

There is a problem with the order of root locations in your .profile file. You can either re-order your .profile and place /sbin before the other locations, or you can delete the incorrect versions of e2fsck.

Start by reading the last few posts of this thread for details and follow-up discussion: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=315245&page=56


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The PATH statement is also commonly stored in the author file, as is the case with tivos hacked with the Zipper. So you may need to look there to change the order of the PATH directories.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Russ and Carlton,
Renamed the e2fsck and ran the installSw.itcl 6.3e-01-2-357 command and everything seemed to install OK.

Now I still have 6.3c and no networking. I can ping just no networking. Any thoughts?
I guess I'll have to either use the serial cable and see if I can rerun tweak.sh or just pull the drive and re-image to IC 6.3e.

BigBearf


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Running installSw.itcl without the Slicer just upgrades your software without retaining any of your hacks. The easiest path from here is to pull the drive and rerun the Zipper on it to gain access again. If the software is still indeed at 6.3c, then you can run the Slicer again. Or, if you don't mind losing recordings, it may be easier just to reimage. I plan to edit the author file and the busybox distribution used by the Zipper to eliminate your original problem. Thanks to Carlton for discovering it in the first place.


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

So, is it safe to just zap the files in /var/log or do I need to stop anything first, zap, and restart?

I'd really prefer to not break anything further than I have to. Help?

Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can wipe your logs whenever you want.


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

Trying to upload slicer and get "No space on device" message.
I have the following in my /hacks directory on my zippered HR10
/51killer.tcl
/mfs_network
/network.tcl
/set_mrv_name_67.tcl
/superpatch-67all-NutKase-1.2.tcl
/tweak_uninstall.sh
/tweak.sh
/usbmap_script.sh

How can I safely obtain enough space to upload the new slicer and get to 6.3e hacked with shows intact?

Thanks,
BigBearf


----------

